# Flying Enterprise 50's



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone out there remember this ship drifting;being towed and the Capt staying with his ship of the cornish coast, and the contiual updates on the radio? Was it Capt Carleson? Anyone sail on this vessel, or be on the salvage tug that came galloping over the prairie to save the the vessel?(==D)


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

I was too young to remember it as it happened, but remember it being spoken about years later and the question asked why the old man didn't abandon ship. I read an article, again years later, that her cargo contained the metal, purchased from Russia to build nuclear submarines, I think it was Titanium, the Russians were unaware of what it was to be used for. The Americans later salvaged the cargo.


----------



## Roys1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I was only 5 at the time but remember sitting around the radio with my father (ships Master) and seeing newsreel later at the movies. Capt. Kurt Carlsen stayed with his ship until rescued later. One passenger died. It was believed she was carrying zirconium, bound for USA and the first nuclear sub Nautilus.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

Carlson was the master and Dancy was mate on salvage tug Turmoil who jumped across to assist Carlson. About all i remember off hand


----------



## Fergie (Mar 3, 2007)

You are totally correct with names Kaiser Bill. I recall that the FE slowly capsized and when sea water started entering thru the funnel they abandoned her and were picked up by Capt Parker on Turmoil


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Book written all about this incident = Simple Courage by Frank Delaney ISBN 978-0-8129-7595-6 usually available from Amazon.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

I previously posted (2008?)about our near collision with the Flying Enterprise, on Christmas Eve, when there was no sign of anybody on the bridge. We followed the whole saga as it unfolded and just made it into port ourselves, listing badly with much damage from the same incredible storm.

Ken Dancy died a couple of years ago aged 88. He was a very brave man, as was Captain Carlsen.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi.../naval-obituaries/10236118/Kenneth-Dancy.html

Saga can be followed on Pathe News.

Taff


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

yes remember it well followed it on my dads radio didnt deter me from going to sea later


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

As a boy I knew Bill Carnegie. Chief Engineer in TURMOIL and other tugs of Overseas Towage & Salvage.... DEXTEROUS, MARINIA etc.

Bill told me the story as Dancy up on the bow ready to jump as Dan Parker brought TURMOIL up to the FE. Dancy said it was too dangerous and was backing down. It the last moment the TURMOIL was pushed against the FE. If Dancy had not jumped he would have been crushed. Either way... a heroic jump!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Remember it well as I was on a London Greek Argodon also in trouble at the same time and we pulled in to Falmouth to get out of the gale, crew of the FE was also on the dock waiting for the survivors.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Flying Enterprise belonged to Isbrantsen Line, which was subsequently taken over by American Export Lines. During the mid 1970s American Export was, itself, taken over by Farrell Lines, on who's ships I used to sail during the 1990s and 2000s. During that period I visited Farrell Lines' main office many times, and I recall seeing, in a big dust-covered glass case in the back of one of the offices, a large model of the Flying Enterprise. I presume it was part of the furnishings they acquired when they took over American Export Lines, and that it had been gathering dust there for the past 20 or more years. In 2005 Farrell Lines was bought out by Maersk Lines and the company's old offices on Whitehall Street, at the foot of Lower Manhattan, were finally closed for good, and I have no idea what became of that ship model.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hopefully South Street Seaport Museum!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I hope they gave it to the Captains family.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

January 1952, I remember it well. What a saga Used to pedal my bike like mad to get home from school for the latest news. Probably made up my mind to go to sea and have never regretted the decision for a moment.


----------

